# Bersa 380 Shooting Low?



## brlracincwgrl

Hello, 

I received a Bersa 380 for my birthday and was wondering if anyone else had issues with theirs shooting low? I've had other individuals shoot the gun, including my boyfriend who has shot guns his entire life, and is a CCDW instructor, and he was having issues with it shooting low even for him? 

Has anyone else had this problem? I believe we can adjust the sights left to right, but not sure if we can move them up and down? 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

You can make a gun shoot higher by filing its front sight down. Be careful. Do it a little at a time. File a little, shoot it to see the effect, and then maybe file some more.

If your boyfriend has been shooting guns all his life, and he is an instructor, I am surprised that he did not already know this.

Just to be absolutely safe about this matter, I am compelled to add that new pistol shooters almost always find their pistols shooting low. It is a problem of the shooter's technique, not of the gun.
Hold onto the pistol as tightly as you can with your thumb and three lower fingers, while leaving your index finger relaxed enough that it can press the gun's trigger gently straight back. Let the shot go off as a complete surprise. If you maintain a good sight picture, you will hit the target correctly, and you will see that the problem is not the gun's fault.


----------



## brlracincwgrl

Hi! Thanks for the reply! 

My boyfriend did know about filing down the sights, but wanted to rule everything else out before he started doing that. At first we thought it may be my technique and that would be why it's shooting low. However, he shot it as well and it was shooting low for him too. So, we've ruled that out. 

I appreciate the response. 

Thanks!


----------



## denner

Have you tried to benchrest the pistol? Lets say at 15 feet or so? Are your low shots consistent as per windage?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Firing a pistol while resting it solidly on a bench may make it shoot high.
Be aware of this phenomenon, while you are doing your tests.


----------



## denner

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just to be absolutely safe about this matter, I am compelled to add that new pistol shooters almost always find their pistols shooting low. It is a problem of the shooter's technique, not of the gun. Hold onto the pistol as tightly as you can with your thumb and three lower fingers, while leaving your index finger relaxed enough that it can press the gun's trigger gently straight back. Let the shot go off as a complete surprise. If you maintain a good sight picture, you will hit the target correctly, and you will see that the problem is not the gun's fault.


I agree, been there done that, and still do, "especially" with the micro to subcompact pistols. The shorter the sight radius and smaller the pistol, the less forgiving it will be, coupled with a snappier recoil. Shooting low, especially with a snappy .380 subcompact is more than likely a sign of breaking the wrist down, or pushing forward anticipating recoil. It's human nature to anticipate and react to the small explosion going off in your hands. I betcha if you alternate snapcaps with live rounds in the magazine it would show itself. Now if her boyfriend being an instructor has shot other Bersa .380's extensively and shoots the others well it may be a sight issue, could be wrong, but I'd go with shooters error 90% of the time. Only the benchrest will tell.


----------



## Hotled

Mine shot a little low but nothing very drastic. I also added these and it helped allot. It was a bit odd, firing slowly I was a bit low but double taps were fine. I think I am just very rusty


----------

